# Free Lionel Legacy Black Modules



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As Lionel Legacy users are aware, or should be by now, Lionel will soon stop distributing updates on the blue modules and instead provide downloadable updates to be used with re-writable black modules. These modules retail for $19.95.

Since most Legacy users have a number of blue modules from updates, wouldn't it be nice to be able to use them as re-writable modules?

Now you can, here's the procedure.

I was cleaning up some stuff and noticed I had a pile of blue modules for my command base. That got me thinking... I popped one apart and checked inside, and they have two Atmel 24C512 EEPROM chips inside for 128kb of memory. I got the datasheet for the chip and noticed there is a file protect that if tied to VCC inhibits writes, but if it's floating or grounded, writes are enabled. 

I checked and indeed the WP pin was connected to VCC. I picked the pin off the pad for the two chips and stuffed it into my command base and attempted to write a module. No sweat, writes it just like a black module! I then took an unmodified blue module and tried again, an immediate error popped out.










It was suggested that since there is actually pads on the board to ground the WP lead that would be more reliable. I haven't had a problem with the cut the lead method, but this is 100% bulletproof, so I have "updated" my method. The trick is to remove the small surface mount resistor that is in the right hand position (see picture below) and move it to the left hand set of pads that are now unused. Note that this procedure requires you to do a bit of PC board soldering, so it does take a bit more skill.

I actually removed the SMT resistor and just used a wire jumper for the left hand pads. Here's a couple using the "move the resistor" method. I used wire to jump the alternate location as it's much easier to position it and cut it than position the little resistor.










Hope this saves somebody some money.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is great John, I understood the eeprom. One word. It goes to show you that things can be made possible with some good old background knowledge. 

I know eeproms are programmable. They use hexadecimal language. I once sat for about three hours typing code for a shark game in the 80's. The computer was eeprom based and the dots(sharks) chased the cursor) A complex pong program.
My brother was in EE school then.

Ahh memmories.

LIonel must of made that decision based on the average knowledge level of a customer.Not everone has a degree in EE.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I felt cheated in that I had already bought two black modules for updates. Then I got the urge to look into some of the six useless blue modules I had. Once you upgrade, they're no longer of any use. Glad I did, now I have a whole fist-full of black modules.


----------

